# Sharing my new girl Annie!



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey everyone! Its been a while since I have been on and wanted to share our new beautiful girl with you guys. Her name is Annie born in 06/22 we are over the moon excited with her and so grateful for having her. Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.


----------



## sandraeric (Jan 12, 2018)

Too much cute....too much ♥


----------



## Gwen (Sep 25, 2020)

Soo cute💓


----------

